# Substrate washing procedures



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm planning on washing my very dirty Fluorite substrate and it's fairly fine, so washing in a colander is not exactly feasible. How should I go about washing it? Submerge, mix, drain and fill, or what?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Doesn't sound like fun. I would just fill a bucket half-way and put the water in from a hose and just let it overflow while stirring it around. Better to tilt it and just spin the bucket. Time-consuming.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> Doesn't sound like fun. I would just fill a bucket half-way and put the water in from a hose and just let it overflow while stirring it around. Better to tilt it and just spin the bucket. Time-consuming.


That's how I washed the sand substrate when I used it, took a while but worked well!


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

In a bucket running water over it constant but not to fast it throws the substrate out the bucket and wait till the water is always clear.


----------

